# Clomid, IUI, one tube, 39yo BFP!



## zucchini

Hello all,
I just told my friends on the Assisted Conception 'IUI Feb' thread about my BFP, and am very excited about it! It was really a BFP against the odds so I thought I would share some details here.
We've been TTC for two years, for baby no.2 (baby no.1 also took about two years to show up). I have a short cycle, anything from 24 to 31 days. Last October I thought I should get some help, so went to see a fertility specialist. The first thing they found was a hostile organism on the cervix, called U. Urealyticum, so it was antibiotics for two weeks for both hubby and me (ugh, that was awful).
Next I had one failed round of clomid and IUI in November, and over Christmas went on holidays away from the doctor, so I did a cycle of Soy Isoflavones to see what would happen (nothing did).
Came back in January to have the HSG scan, which showed one blocked tube. On further examination it turned out to be a blood clot blocking the entrance to the left tube. The doctor was very excited as she had 'never seen anything like that before in all the years I have been practicing medicine', which I was not that happy to hear!
Clomid made for 5 big follies although 3 were on the left side, so we just went ahead with IUI because there were two on the right. We did IUI two days in a row, and also DTD ourselves the day before and after.
I did a few things differently this cycle, and am not sure if any of them had any effect, but here goes:

Before Ov: took EPO, drank a TON of water, grapefruit juice to thin out the cm (especially because a OK test showed that clomid was thickening it)
Also drank 'Female Toner' tea every day (it has raspberry leaf in it), and cut way down on alcohol and caffeine

Just before Ov: EPO and Robitussin

After Ov/IUI: no alcohol (this was a big deal for me!!!)
less caffeine again (down to one and a half cups a day)
ate a ton of dried pineapple to help implantation (I heard this once, and love pineapple, so I thought I may as well)
baby aspirin once every two days
Vitamin B6

7dpo: doctor put me on progesterone supplements, which I am still taking

12dpo got my bfp, confirmed with blood test yesterday :happydance:

I'm hoping and praying it sticks right now, and trying very hard to get that caffeine intake down to just one cup a day!!!
Anyway I hope this helps, I thought I had no chance being 39 and one tube and all the rest but it just goes to show you never know what's around the corner :flower:
Fx and Babydust to everyone!


----------



## RorysMom

Congrats, zucchini! Fantastic news!


----------



## baby05

Congratulations!


----------



## daisy74

Huge congrats!! I am 36 so I have gotten MUCH inspiration from this!!!!!!!!!
Have a h& h 9 months
:) :) :)


----------



## Nataliexx

Congrats!!


----------



## 678star-bex

congratulations on ur much deserved BFP!!


----------



## v2007

Congrats. 

:baby:

V xxx


----------



## Scamp

Congrats :happydance:
x


----------



## embryo

zucchini said:


> Hello all,
> I just told my friends on the Assisted Conception 'IUI Feb' thread about my BFP, and am very excited about it! It was really a BFP against the odds so I thought I would share some details here.
> We've been TTC for two years, for baby no.2 (baby no.1 also took about two years to show up). I have a short cycle, anything from 24 to 31 days. Last October I thought I should get some help, so went to see a fertility specialist. The first thing they found was a hostile organism on the cervix, called U. Urealyticum, so it was antibiotics for two weeks for both hubby and me (ugh, that was awful).
> Next I had one failed round of clomid and IUI in November, and over Christmas went on holidays away from the doctor, so I did a cycle of Soy Isoflavones to see what would happen (nothing did).
> Came back in January to have the HSG scan, which showed one blocked tube. On further examination it turned out to be a blood clot blocking the entrance to the left tube. The doctor was very excited as she had 'never seen anything like that before in all the years I have been practicing medicine', which I was not that happy to hear!
> Clomid made for 5 big follies although 3 were on the left side, so we just went ahead with IUI because there were two on the right. We did IUI two days in a row, and also DTD ourselves the day before and after.
> I did a few things differently this cycle, and am not sure if any of them had any effect, but here goes:
> 
> Before Ov: took EPO, drank a TON of water, grapefruit juice to thin out the cm (especially because a OK test showed that clomid was thickening it)
> Also drank 'Female Toner' tea every day (it has raspberry leaf in it), and cut way down on alcohol and caffeine
> 
> Just before Ov: EPO and Robitussin
> 
> After Ov/IUI: no alcohol (this was a big deal for me!!!)
> less caffeine again (down to one and a half cups a day)
> ate a ton of dried pineapple to help implantation (I heard this once, and love pineapple, so I thought I may as well)
> baby aspirin once every two days
> Vitamin B6
> 
> 7dpo: doctor put me on progesterone supplements, which I am still taking
> 
> 12dpo got my bfp, confirmed with blood test yesterday :happydance:
> 
> I'm hoping and praying it sticks right now, and trying very hard to get that caffeine intake down to just one cup a day!!!
> Anyway I hope this helps, I thought I had no chance being 39 and one tube and all the rest but it just goes to show you never know what's around the corner :flower:
> Fx and Babydust to everyone!

So happy for you!Not many spare a thought for their friends here trying to conceive,once they get their BFP.Thanks a million for sharing those tips.Hats off to you!!:kiss:Have a HH9 and a darling sticky bean!:thumbup:


----------



## PocoHR

Congrats what a great story!


----------



## Groovychick

Congratulations! :)


----------



## zucchini

Thanks everyone, you are really nice :flower:
Went to supermarket today to buy a ton of healthy food - FX for everyone!!!


----------



## polo_princess

Congratulations on your :bfp:


----------



## Char&Bump-x

Congratulations! x


----------



## bloodbinds

Congratulations! :) x


----------



## lovecutie1

Congratulations !! Thanks for sharing this it really helps and I am also determined to follow as I am also going thorugh IUI and Clomid treatment but last cycle I didn't do anything different but your post is really motivating me. Thanks once again for taking time and writing such a motivational post. lots of H&H.


----------



## lucy_x

Congratualtions :happydance:


----------



## zucchini

Hi lovecutie good luck on your clomid and IUI! My doctor said that it's the method that gets most ladies at their clinic pregnant. Best wishes!!!


----------



## vanillastar

Congrats!!


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

Congrats on your :bfp:

xxxx


----------



## bbyno1

]You really deserve it!
Congratulations x


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

congratulations xxx


----------



## vaniilla

congrats :happydance:


----------

